# Sinvoller aufbau eines Profibus Netzes



## Bender25 (3 Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen. Ich brauch mal wieder die Hilfe von euch. Sind am Planen und machen uns gedanken wie ein sinnvoller Aufbau eines Profibus-Netzes ausschaut. Wir haben mehrere Schaltschränke (5St.). In jedem Schaltschrank sitzt eine ET200M (+Baugruppen DE,DA,AI AO usw). Im 1. Schrank haben wir eine CPU 417 als Master. Desweiteren sind in der Anlage zahlreiche Krohne-Messungen, Danfoss Frequenzumrichter und Auma-Antriebe eingebaut, die über Profibus angeschlossen werden.

Wie kann man nun ein sinnvolles DP Netz aufbauen? ??


----------



## man_of_luck (3 Januar 2007)

Vorgesehene Geschwindigkeit auf dem Netz? Entfernung zwischen den Schraenken und zu den jeweiligen Slaves? Repeater eventuell notwendig? Kupfer oder LWL? Ring(Redundanz)? Mehr Info wäre nicht schlecht..

MfG

man_of_luck


----------



## Bender25 (3 Januar 2007)

Klaro ganz vergessen. Alles wird mit Kupferkabel angefahren.

Die Schaltschränke stehen in reihe. Sprich von Schrank zu schrank sind es vieleicht 5 m... Zu den Antrieben, Messungen usw sagen wir mal so 50m
Viele Messungen sind nur 3-4m vo einander entfernt. 

Wegen Leitungslängen mach ich mir von daher mal keine Gedanken. 
Es ist auch so das wir keine Schaltungen über Profibus vornehmen. Es werden nur Meßwerte abgefragt von daher ist es nichts Zeitkritisches  und übertragungsrate wäre auch mal nebensächlich.

Was Repeater, Ringnetzt usw. betrifft, hoffe ich hier auf Vorschläge. Wir haben in betracht gezogen, das wir jeden FU über Repeater anfahren um diese galvanisch trennen, aber da kommt bekommen wir ziemlich viele Repeater zusammen. Macht das sinn? 

Auch für spätere Auswertungen mit z.b. einem Diagnoserepeater wäre es doch sinvoll alle Teilnehmer in eine Busstucktur zu bekommen oder?

Gibt es Profibusverteiler? Das ich z.b Abgangsseitig von einem Repeater  in die "Anlage" auf einen Verteiler fahre und dann Sternförmig die ganzen Geräter (Antriebe FU Messungen) anschließe?


----------



## man_of_luck (3 Januar 2007)

Also, mit Kupfer kannst Du die Stern und Ring Topologien schon mal vergessen..  Mit der Hilfe von Repeatern kann man eine vernuenftige Baumtopologie aufbauen. Wieviel Teilnehemer sind es insgesamt? Denke an 31 Stationen pro Netzsegment.. Segmentlänge hängt von der ausgewählten Geschwindigeit ab.. Am besten sich einmal alle Teilnehmer aufzeichen nach dem tatsaeclichen Lageplan und mit der Kabellaengeangaben.. Dann kann man sich Gedanken machen, wie man das alles zusammenfassen kann zu den Nezsegmenten..  Falls notwendig die Busabgaenge koennte man mit den ensprechenden Überspannungsschutzmodulen  z.B von Phoenix schützen.


----------



## Maxl (3 Januar 2007)

Wir bauen bei weiter verteilten Anlagen den Profibus in der Regel sternförmig auf:
- Anlage in sinnvolle Profibusstränge < 80-100 m einteilen (so, dass es sinnvoll zu verkabeln ist)
- von CPU-Abgang direkt auf A1B1 eines Diagnose-Repeaters, von A1'B1' weiter zu A1B1 des nächsten Diagnose-Repeaters, usw.
- alle Profibus-Slaves außerhalb des Schaltschrankes sind an diagnosefähigen Abgängen der Diagnoserepeater

Je nach Anzahl der Teilnehmer insgesamt, gibts dann noch ein paar feine Unterschiede
- z.B. es befinden sich noch 3 oder 4 Teilnehmer im Schaltschrank (FU usw), dann werden diese in der Regel noch am nicht diagnostizierbaren Abgang A1'B1' des letzten Diag-Repeaters angehängt.
- oder: ist eine große Menge an Antrieben (FUs, Servos) vorhanden, wird auch innerhalb des Schaltschranks ein diagnosefähiger Strang gemacht
- oder bei 414-3 oder 416-3 wird der zusätzliche Profibus nur für die Teilnehmer innerhalb des Schaltschrankes abgestellt


Für Deinen Anwendungsfall würde ich vorschlagen:
- für die ET200M und Umrichter, die in den 5 unmittelbar nebeneinander stehenden Schaltschränken verteilt sind entweder einen eigenen Profibus, oder einen nicht-diag-fähigen Abgang
- für alle Teilnehmer außerhalb der Hauptschränke Diag-Repeater-Abgänge
- Profibus generell 1,5 MBit/s


UND: Aufbaurichtlinien nicht vergessen (mindestens 0,9 m Kabel zwischen 2 Teilnehmern, max. 31 Teilnehmer pro Segment), und keine geschraubten Busstecker, sondern immer die selbstschneidenden.

Kann Dir evtl. auch mal ein Busschema im ppt-Format zusenden.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Bender25 (4 Januar 2007)

Danke euch beiden. Habt mir schon mal weiter geholfen.
Maxl wäre super wenn du mir mal so ein Busschema schicken könntest...
Email bekommst du per Private Nachricht.. Danke nochmal euch beiden...


----------



## winny-sps (4 Januar 2007)

An so einem Busschema wäre ich auch interessiert. Ich denke einige andere Anfänger auch.

Poste das Schema doch bitte.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (4 Januar 2007)

Maxl schrieb:


> und keine geschraubten Busstecker, sondern immer die selbstschneidenden.
> 
> mfg
> Maxl


Warum??
Die Selbstschneidenden sind doch nur für Fast-Connect Kabel, nicht z.B. für Massive PB-Leitung. oder irre ich mich hier schon wieder ?


----------



## Ralle (4 Januar 2007)

Ich glaube die Selbstschneidenden waren nur für massive PB-Leitungen und nicht für PB-Leitungen mit Litze. Allerdings setzen wir ausschließlich Kabel mit Litze und selbstschneidende PB-Stecker ein und hatten damit noch nie Probleme.


----------



## Maxl (4 Januar 2007)

Bender25 schrieb:
			
		

> Maxl wäre super wenn du mir mal so ein Busschema schicken könntest...


Ist unterwegs!



			
				winny-sps schrieb:
			
		

> An so einem Busschema wäre ich auch interessiert. Ich denke einige andere Anfänger auch.
> Poste das Schema doch bitte.


Es handelt sich um eine neue, sehr große Anlage - das Schema kann und will ich nicht öffentlich posten. Ich schaue mal, ob ich was kleineres, mit Bender25's Anwendungsfall vergleichbares finde. Das kann ich dann evtl. posten.



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube die Selbstschneidenden waren nur für massive PB-Leitungen und nicht für PB-Leitungen mit Litze.


Korrekt!

Auch wir verwenden die Fast-Connect Stecker bei massiven PB-Leitungen und auch bei Litzen. Litze-Leitungen werden ohnehin nur bei beweglichen Kabeln verwendet, sprich: Schleppketten - und hier sind in der Regel nicht mehr als 1 oder 2 Teilnehmer an einem Diag-Repeater-Abgang.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## Bender25 (5 Januar 2007)

Ich hab grundsätzlich noch eine frage, wie ihr das handhabt.
Und zwar folgendes. Eine Anlage mit Fu´s ( nicht im Schaltschrank verbaut sondern bei den Pumpen stehend) Durchflussmessungen, Stellantriebe usw, die alle über Profibus vernetzt sind...

Jetzt müssen in so einer Anlage Schweißarbeiten durchgeführt werden, z.b. an einem Rohrstück, das aber kein wesentlichen Einfluss in der Anlage hat und diese deswegen nicht still gelegt werden muß.

Stöpselt ihr grundsätzlich alles ab?


Wir hatten das Problem, Arbeiter haben ein Rohrstück geschweißt und die Massezange nach einem Isoliertrennstück angeklemmt, jedoch vor dem Ding geschweißt.. Fragt mich nicht warum es ging auf jedenfall sind einige Profibusteilnehmer ausgefallen und waren defekt.
Defekt Geräte ausgetauscht, jedoch haben wir immer wieder sporadische ausfälle eines Teilnehmers...


----------



## HDD (5 Januar 2007)

Hi Bender,
bei mir in der Firma wird auch viel geschweißt an bestehenden und laufenden Anlagen. Hat auch schon hin und wieder zu Problemen geführt. Eine Abhilfe ist nur den Schlossern beizubringen den Anschluss der Massezange so nahe wie möglich an der Schweißstelle anzubringen und  gutleitend vorzubereiten also Farbe ab usw.
Das abklemmen aller Buskomponenten würde bei uns auch viel zulange dauern (wir arbeiten mit Beton). Aber wenn die Jungs mal begriffen haben um welche Werte es hier geht und dass   es einfach zu vermeiden ist passiert hier nichts mehr.

HDD


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (6 Januar 2007)

HDD schrieb:


> Das abklemmen aller Buskomponenten würde bei uns auch viel zulange dauern (wir arbeiten mit Beton).


Habt ihr keine Presslufthämmer ?


----------



## HDD (6 Januar 2007)

Doch haben wir ist ganz Lustig wenn so ein Silo mit Beton langsam hart wird und man dann mit dem Presslufthammer einsteigen muss. Deshalb nennt man mich auch den schnellsten Elektriker der Welt ( Universum ) bin immer schnell weg wenn es soweit kommt !!! 

HDD


----------



## godi (6 Januar 2007)

Maxl schrieb:


> UND: Aufbaurichtlinien nicht vergessen (mindestens 0,9 m Kabel zwischen 2 Teilnehmern, max. 31 Teilnehmer pro Segment), und keine geschraubten Busstecker, sondern immer die selbstschneidenden.
> 
> mfg
> Maxl


 
Muss immer 0,9m Kabel zwischen 2 Teilnehmern sein?
Was ist wenn ichim Schaltschrank die FU's knapp nebeneinander habe. Muss ich da auch 0,9m Kabel dazwischen haben?

Und warum keine geschraubten Busstecker?


----------



## Bender25 (6 Januar 2007)

Ich hätte auch nochmal ein frage zu den 0,9 m.... Gehören Repeater auch dazu? Muß ich von Repeater zu Repeater auch mind. 0,9 m Kabel verlegen bzw von Repeater zu einer ET200M ???


----------



## IBN-Service (7 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

Das mit den "Mindestabstand 0.9m" würd ich nicht so eng sehen.

ich habe bis 1.5 Mbit/s noch nie Probleme gehabt, selbst wenn in den Schaltschränken 10 Umrichter dicht an dicht mit vielleicht gerade mal 20cm Busleitung dazwischen verkabelt waren.

Bei hohen  Baudraten (z.B. 12MBit/s) wird evt. problematischer.

Der Mindestabstand gilt für jeden Teilnehmer, also auch für Repeater.


Jürgen.


----------



## Maxl (7 Januar 2007)

Die 0.9m stehen, soweit mir bekannt ist, in den Aufbaurichtlinien drin. Bei uns werden zwischen FUs, die direkt nebeneinander verbaut sind, auch meistens nicht mehr als 30 oder 40cm Kabel verwendet. Mit 1.5MBit/s hat man da in der Regel keine Probleme.

Wir haben auch schon Busse mit 60 FU an einem Segment aufgebaut - hat auch funktioniert, aber wenn nach einem Jahr an der Anlage Probleme auftreten, die eventuell davon kommen, dass man sich nicht an die PB-Aufbaurichtlinien gehalten hat.............. naja.

Was man halt nicht machen sollte, ist, die Kabellängen bunt zu mischen. 20cm - 20m - 20cm - 20m tut dem Bus sicher nicht gut.


Thema Schraubklemmen: Wir haben es immer wieder erlebt, dass geschraubte Busstecker locker werden, und dann immer wieder Busstörung auftragen. Besonders tragisch ist das dann, wenn die Sicherheitstechnik auch am Profibus hängt.
Das gleiche Problem hatten wir beim Safetybus auch immer wieder. Seit es von Pilz die selbstschneidenden Stecker gibt, ist Ruhe!


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Januar 2007)

Maxl schrieb:


> Wir haben auch schon Busse mit 60 FU an einem Segment aufgebaut - hat auch funktioniert, aber wenn nach einem Jahr an der Anlage Probleme auftreten, die eventuell davon kommen, dass man sich nicht an die PB-Aufbaurichtlinien gehalten hat.............. naja.
> 
> mfg
> Maxl


Das kenn ich.
Ich habe mal ne Anlage gehabt, da hatte der Schaltschrankbauer auch über 60 Slaves ohne Repeater gesetzt (1.5M).

Erstaunlicherweise traten nur sporadisch (1-2 mal am Tag) Busfehler auf, meist immer an den selben Slaves, die noch nicht mal am Ende der Busleitung lag.

Nach Einsatz eines Repeaters so ziemlich in der Mitte des Buses ;-) gabs dann keine Probleme mehr....

bei > 60 Slaves würde ich sogar 2 Repeater nehmen, um flexibel zu bleiben, wenn mal etwas nachgerüstet werden muss.


----------

